# What are my Options?



## xXxcessive (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi Guys...Long time Lurker, first time poster.

I come down to Orange Beach Every year for my birthday week fishing trip. Next week to be exact. I typically read the reports on here, Florida sportsman, get some tackle shop advice and buy a Roff's report to determine what I'm going to do or where i'm going to fish. 

I have 2 issues this year. #1 fuel. I'm 100 Gallons short on fuel due to a bad tank I discovered this weekend while getting the boat ready to go. She's a 33' Hydra Sport with triple 250 hpdi. I'll only have 250 gallons topped off on two tanks. She's thirsty to say the least. I'm hoping to get closer to 1 mpg with the fresh tune ups and keeping the load light. So to be safe I'm thinking I'll only have about a 180 mile range with some gravy in the tank.

Issue # 2, The weather this week down there...With all the rain how will that effect the fishing offshore? I understand the blue water is still way off and may not be reachable with my limited range. 

Typically...We Troll the usual spots....Edge, Nipple, Elbow, Spur. We have done several trips to closer rigs Petronius, Marlin, beer can Etc. 

So with those two issues and current fishing regulations what do you all think? What would you do?

Thanks in advance for any responses, They are appreciated.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

not much to say ,, this rain has set in this week and its going to be tough to make ant kind of call


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

buy an ATL fuel bladder and do a rig run. tunas and marlin have been on fire.


----------

